# Thin Clearcoat?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Do our new-gen Goats have thin clearcoat? I've got three or four spots on mine where it's worn through. Two are from rubbing through it while touching up nicks, but the other two are mysteries. They just appeared.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't know how thin it is.....I have no issues with mine. 

Have you ever clay bared the car? If you run your hands on the paint after its cleaned and you feel less than a glass smooth finish the car could use clay bared. What a difference it makes. 

Try it and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Don't know how thin it is.....I have no issues with mine.
> 
> Have you ever clay bared the car? If you run your hands on the paint after its cleaned and you feel less than a glass smooth finish the car could use clay bared. What a difference it makes.
> 
> Try it and see if it makes a difference.


Sure, I've used a clay bar on the car. I'm actually pretty handy at detailing a car and reparing nicks. The issue isn't having foreign matter stuck to the paint; it's the paint itself being thin and unforgiving. Seems like whenever you have a scratch to polish out or a nick to fill/sand/polish, the clearcoat can't take it. Most other cars I've owned have been more tolerant of polishing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds more like your wetsanding then detailing.... You can rub clear off by hand.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You certain the car was not damaged at some point and resprayed and the quality of that application is lacking?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GM Kid said:


> Do our new-gen Goats have thin clearcoat? I've got three or four spots on mine where it's worn through. Two are from rubbing through it while touching up nicks, but the other two are mysteries. They just appeared.


Our paint/clear coat seams pretty thin to me also. I do have blemishes in my clear coat and paint. Some cars like the Yellow Jacket seam to be thicker. One day I will repaint this car.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

From the factory there is only 1-2 mils of cleacoat on the cars. Depending on the abuse it is subjected to its not uncommon for it to only last 3-4 years.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

BMR Sales said:


> From the factory there is only 1-2 mils of cleacoat on the cars. Depending on the abuse it is subjected to its not uncommon for it to only last 3-4 years.


As I suspected. I had a 2001 Corvette that put up with all sorts of polishing. Not so the Goat.


----------

